# My homemade speaker stands



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

I couldn't see spending big $$$ on speaker stands, so I built my own! I made these with 3/4" birch plywood, sprayed flat black so the woodgrain is visible. They're the same width and depth as the Klipsch B3's and 30" high. Wire is concealed through the base and in the stand. I put 15# of lead weight inside (scuba soft weights). I'm happy with the way they turned out. Total of $50 invested!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice job!!! :T

:scratchhead: Wait a minute ... Didn't I already gave you a compliment yesterday for your job??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Well done! They look very classy! :T


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Nice job!!! :T
> 
> :scratchhead: Wait a minute ... Didn't I already gave you a compliment yesterday for your job??? :bigsmile:


Yes you did:bigsmile: And I appreciate the compliments. I decided to post here to show peeps it's easy to build your own stands instead of spending hard earned money on cheaply made stands or outrageously priced stands.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree. Speaker stands are rediculously over priced. Nice build!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

I didn't even realise which part was the speaker stand at first!

Fantastic job :T


----------

